# Ember tetras and shrimp?



## Mrs Behjet (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a 24 litre (probably holds about 20 litres/5 gallon) tank. 

It is brand new and I am in the process of cycling it, it will be a planted tank and I am planning to put 6 ember tetras inside.

I was just wondering if I would be okay with a shrimp aswell? For cleaning algae?

Embers are really really small (maximum 2cm) and I am worried that the shrimp might harm them? 

Also, if I can have shrimp with embers, do I need a pair of shrimp or can I keep just one alone?
My tank is very small and I don't want to risk being overrun with breeding shrimp! 

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## jo.jacques (Dec 2, 2013)

If somebody gets hurt, it will be the shrimps, not the fishes.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I keep ember tetras with cherry shrimp.they seem to go about their on business quite nicely. They will likely prey on shrimp babies as they do resemble brine shrimp at that size but this isn't necessarily a bad thing, lending for population control.with mosses in the tank, the surviving babies will reach adulthood


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

I too keep embers with red cherries. My population has increased, though not the same as when I had the shrimp by themselves. I do have 2 sparking gouramis in there though....

But to stay on point, my embers never bother the shrimp.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've also kept embers with shrimp - no problems at all, and the shrimp population was kept under control - so a win-win situation.


----------

